# Could someone help me.. Only two frosties to play with



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Hello lovelies, 

I wonder if someone could share with me their FET thaw outcomes.

I've only got 2 frosties both were a 8 cell with no fragmentation and I'm trying to figure out if I'd be ok to go with an FET.. I'm scared they won't thaw and be ok to transfer with only 2. As you'll see I've have lots of IVF/ICSI and I've always been lucky enough to have some to freeze but these were using my ex's dodgy sperm and the last FET failed. These two frosties are from donor sperm which was 100% fab but as you can see fresh never worked therefore would FET?! 

My only major change is I'm waiting to get my hydro filled tube removed and I've also asked for them to remove my right despite not being filled with hydro but blocked so I'm hoping this could make all the difference as I've never held much hope with my left tube which was clipped in 2010! 

HELP can anyone give me their thoughts.. I also think that maybe natural FET might be worth a shot rather than medicated again the less drugs I try surely the best.. My clinic is happy for me to try this if I want to. 

Thank you in advance xx


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Wishing you so much luck  

We're in the same position, though with just the one little embie to try.  Whether our little lovely makes it through the thaw is very scary, though I think that our clinic has a 97% success rate (fingers crossed we're in the 97%!) but it's got to be worth a try.  

The fact that you know the sperm was better has got to be a great thing.  It means that your outcome could be - and hopefully will be - wholly different to before.

Strangely, our clinic said that they had a higher success rate with frosties than with fresh cycles.  I didn't realise that, it makes it all seem a bit more exciting.  I guess it's because they know that they are survivors.

We've also been recommended a natural cycle due to there being less stress & pressure on the body.


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi Molly, 

Thank you for your reply. Ooooh you've given me some major hope. I was thinking less drugs, stress and good sperm might be the hidden key plus the fact of getting my tubes removed.

I really feel that if this fails I'll be looking at DE in the future as something has to be wrong with my eggs despite fab fertilisation and grades. It's just all about cost then and I think overseas is a better plan looking forward.. might take me a while to save up mind you. 

If you don't mind me asking is your frosty an embie or blast? Were you given grades?

Wishing you all the love and luck in the world.. here's hoping natural is the way forward. I wonder how they can give frosties such greater success rates than fresh.. Madness ah xxxx


----------



## Swiss_Cookie (Sep 26, 2011)

I can't really reply to all your question as I just did a FET with two embryos last week. They were from DE, we have from the same batch a beautiful daughter and we went to try a sibling. I'm in the dreadful 2WW so I don't know what happens at the moment but I was really afraid that none will survive the thaw... but both did! They were both 3 days embryos, grade "C" (each clinic has its own grading, though, but they weren't the best of the batch), and the thaw happened the day before transfer and both embryos continued to evolve during the night, so I got a "4-days" transfert (morula stage, at least for one of them).

A nice article to read about FET : http://www.shadygrovefertility.com/newsletter/increasing-success-frozen-embryo-transfers

Good luck


----------



## bernie1971 (May 11, 2012)

hi hbkmorris, just my two cents... After a zillion attempts (not all of which are in my signature!!) I am now finally pregnant from a FET. At my clinic I heard quite a few stories of people who repeatedly managed to get BFPs on FETs rather than with fresh embies/blasts. Apparently it is because with FET there is a natural selection and the embies that survive the thaw are particularly strong. I also think it is an individual thing - for some women, frozen embies just implant better.


----------



## SarSim (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi Hbkmorris
I had multiple failed cycles with fresh cycles. We had 2 embryo blasts frozen with the last cycle of ICSI and both embryos thawed very well and both implanted. Sadly though, one twins heart stopped at 9-10 weeks :-(
We have a son and I believe FET and immune was the key for us. 
All the best
SarSim x


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Great to hear some exciting experiences  Swiss Cookie and Bernie  .  That's pretty much what our clinic have said, the ones that make it to freezing are generally really healthy.

We have the one blast to go for, it's a 5AA grade but I'm trying not to get too excited about it because we've had 3 5AAs not work so far.  However, I did manage to get pregnant from two little 3 day embies from the same batch as our frostie so keeping everything crossed.

Natural could be the route to happiness for us then!  I think that the lack of pressure on your body could have a huge positive effect.  I know that my fresh cycles really pushed me and I don't think that made me the most receptive.

Fingers crossed for us all xxxx


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

God bless you all. Thank you. 

It's wonderful to hear such positive news on FET and natural.. I'm hoping you are right Molly. WOW a 5AA is amazing I shall have my everything crossed. 

It's the fact of only having 2 at day 3 I worry about.. I'd be happy with one top grader but I'm just SO scared. Lets hope after spending £30k on IVF/ICSI/FET & Immunes something good comes from removing my tubes.. as something has to give and him upstairs has to give me a break soon surely! Here's hoping. 

Thank you lovely ladies.. you are little diamonds xx

Sarsim, sorry to read your news and on the flip side congrats on your DS born in June last year x 
Bernie, congratulations on your BFP.. Such wonderful news for you. I think i'll be looking into DE next year as this may be the only way of ever getting to see two pink lines and a BFP x
Swiss - Cookie, congrats on your daughter and everything crossed for you on the 2ww x
Molly, here's hoping natural FET is for us this year x


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Good luck with your tube removal, I'll be thinking of you    If babies were awarded for sheer commitment and dedication then I think that you are absolutely due your break xx

If you go for a natural FET, will you be taking anything to help with your lining?  My lining obstinately refuses to grow beyond 7mm, although my clinic says this is fine and it's got all of the right layering etc, I'm thinking that I really want to boost our chances this time. x


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Bless you thank you Molly, as I turn 40 in June this really is the last chance I have to use my own eggs so it's a now or never shot for me in my mind. I can't afford to spend anymore money using my own eggs. 

Well my clinic would give me oestrogen I've had this in the form of patches before now so I guess I'd have it again and I'd go with the immunes package which again I've had before which is Prednisolone, Clexane, Gestone and Intralipids. I've always had acupuncture (well on my first 3 cycles) but at £40 a time think i'll leave this one out as my lining was 9mm when I had transfer with my fresh in Jan 2013 without the use of it so I really don't feel it's done much for me in the past. 

I'm just hoping the tube removal and the lack of stress now working from home are the hidden keys.. fingers and toes crossed ah xx


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Everything crossed xx

We're in the last chance saloon too and it's now or never for us both in terms of money and my age - I'm already 40   eeek, how did that happen!!

Oo, 9mm is great.  I hope that I can get up to that thickness.  I've been thinking of acupuncture too, as everyone seems to recommend it, but I just can't afford it.  I'll be taking prednisolone, clexane and progesterone afterwards but I think that I need some more support up front too.

I think that stress does play a huge part.  Fab that you will be in such a better position this time.  Keep in touch xx


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Ha ha Molly you know they say lifes begins at 40! well I'm bloomin hope they are right. 

I'd make sure you get extra oestrogen before hand that will help with lining I will also start gestone before transfer and maybe insert some cyclogest a week prior as I tend to bleed prior to OTD without using Gestone. 

If I was you save your money and don't bother with acu.. honestly it really didn't make any difference for me and I must of had upto 50 session!! x that by £40 a time.. Oh jeez don't now I feel sick with just the thought of it! Lol. 

I think your right stress is a huge factor and although I felt at ease in 2013 I took time off etc but I just hated the thought of returning to my pants of a work place then.. Now being at home with a company who I adore I don't feel the anxiety I used to feel. 

Anyhow talking of which I must get back to it.. Scrap cars is my name and game!! Lol xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2014)

Hi hbkmorris and all followers,

Just spotted your post and had to reply as you are in the same boat as us. We only have one frozen 5 day advanced blast to use for this cycle and I am so scared that it won't defrost ok. Our clinic has a 95% thaw success rate so we are just hoping and praying. Our clinic just called to say Monday is our transfer day and suddenly it all seems real after burrying my head in the sand these last few weeks. Very reassuring to hear some clinics have better success rates with FET's than fresh.

Lovely to hear your experiences re: accupuncture ladies, we don't have the money for that and it was niggling me that it may be worth a go. 

Sending you all very best wishes, Tish x


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi Trish, lovely to hear from you. Oh my you are soooo very close I shall be thinking of you with my everything crossed as I'm at hospital on Monday 28th for consultation about my tube removal. 

I know it's so worrying not knowing if they will it will survive let alone work but at least with a 5 dayer you've a bigger chance.. The odds are much greater.. My two blasts thawed fine and then were nearly at 100% re-plumped when I had them put back. 

Lots of luck and love xx


----------



## Tinks27 (May 31, 2011)

I'm quite a fan of FET's (at least for now and even despite having no baby) I've done 3 fresh cycles and an IUI all BFN, on our 2nd fresh cycle we had one frozen blast which I was terrified about doing the FET for because of only having the one and the risk of it not thawing well but to my relief it did, we got our first and only ever BFP from that cycle but sadly it wasn't to be and ended up being a chemical pregnancy. We now have 2 frozen blast from our latest fresh cycle and will be doing natural FET again and hopefully only needing to thaw one at a time, it's so scary doing a FET mainly due to the thawing part but I really believe they are better than fresh cycle, my body always feels run down and awful during a fresh cycle especially after egg collection but thankfully I don;t have any of that worries with a natural FET.

Lots of luck x


----------



## Lottie9 (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi girls 

Hope you all don't mind me joining in with this conversation! 

I've just undergone surgery to remove my last ovary after having reoccurring borderline ovarian tumour on the other side :-( luckily I have my womb. 
I've had back to back cycles of egg retrieval and have 6 embryos frozen ready and waiting for when I've recovered from the surgery I've just had. Having a really tough time to accept it all and scared stiff that none of them will be ok as in the past had a FET with a blastocyst which resulted in BFN !!! 
I don't know much about FET success within my clinic but could do with some reassuring words from anyone of you that knows more about it all.
I think the issue I have is that had so much negative I feel nothing will ever be ok for me :-( xxxxx


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Thank you Tinks.. Your words are inspiring and as you say natural FET is a dream compared to high dose drugs with full on fresh.. Roll on tubes out and FET go. 

Lottie.. I'm so sorry flower you really have and are going through such a tough time.  
Is it the fact of infertility that's getting you down or are you just worried about your embies? personally I've thought about both and can honestly say hand on my heart the I've come full circle.. It's not about being infertile once tubes and bits are removed it's the amount of negative cycles I've had costing me a fortune. Then being faced with another £1,500 (including immunes package) and getting another negative  

Then I drift into should I just go with DE and add the £1500 to that pot.. I'm going   honestly! Loosing plotarsh.. if only we had a crystal ball ah xx


----------



## Lottie9 (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi Morris 
Sorry took me long to reply haven't been on here for a few days !
Thanks for talking with me ! I just think it's all getting too much having so many things to think about ! Right now I'm recovering from surgery that I never expected would have to happen to me again! I can't get my head around my ovaries gone I just don't feel complete anymore or like a woman then I feel like I'm going crazy !!!!!
Suffering badly with my emotions and hot sweats :-( 
Then when I think too far ahead I feel like is all this going to work ! The first 2 are funded within my cycle but after that it'll be paying each time again! It's so unfair and hard that so many of us have to face such uncertainty and stress. 
I'm off work at present and that in itself worries me when going back! I was off a long time with stress as the environment isn't the best! I look after children! Everybody else's when I want my own so desperately ;-( 
Where are you from Morris ?? And what's the next plan for you  
Sending you hugs xxxx


----------



## beachbaby (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi ladies,just wanted to wish you all luck.

Also to say I was very fortunate to have 10 frozen embies, at the time my clinic froze them at day 2, so they ranged from 4 cell to 6 cell (the best). My first 2 FET's we defrosted 3 and used the best 2 each time, from these 6 only 1 perished. I got pregnant both times but they ended up as Chemicals, we had further tests and found I had an implantation problem. We were now down to 4 embryo's so we made the decision to defrost 2 so we could have another go if needed, both were 4 cell and survived the thaw, along with a junior aspirin a day I had the transfer and now have twin boys who will be 6 in July. I had a medicated cycle but only so the clinic could arrange transfer at their choice as with a natural you have repeated scans as transfer has to match your cycle. I was 38, 39 when I gave birth.

Good luck to you all, hope you achieve your dreams xx


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi Lottie.. 

It's a horrible time isn't it, hope you are feeling ok after surgery.. I truly feel for you but I truly believe that if having things out mean a better prospect of a BFP then whip it out.. Wish I had years ago (or at least of had the opportunity) 

I'm in the midlands flower.. Where are you? Roll on end the days, weeks and moths and let's all look forward x 

Beach baby.. Congrats girly.. How wonderful to hear your boys are with you safe and sound. My battery is about to die to I'll leave by saying thank you and here's hoping FET works for us all xxx


----------

